# boarding kennels



## chris (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi whenever possible we take our year old away with us, but I know there will be times he will have to go to boarding kennels for a short visit and I just wondered how other vizslas were on returning home from a kennel stay, whether it created problems or did they quickly revert to the norm??


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

My experience has been that the dog's behaviour after being boarded is pretty well correlated with the quality of the kennel. The better the facility, the better the dog is when you get her back.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A good place to start is ask your Vet- ask freinds with dogs-then visit the facility and see for your self-I like ones that have play time twice a day even if it costs more-a good facility will want to show you everthing they have-If not run like a scalded dog!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I also look 4 these-a commercal fire sprinker system-and like buying fish it should be clean and smell clean-what are their hours of work-is there someone on site 24/7-if not do they monitor them with cameras-4 PIKE I bring his own food,crate mat,treats and favorite toy-I also provie the kennel with Vets phone#his feeding schedule proof he has had all his shots(if they do not ask for this run again)I put all this imfo in large print on a poster board with an shook to hang on his kennel with a pen for them 2 mark the times of feeding treats walks etc-that lets them know that you require the best care


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

An option we use is "dog sitting exchange" with fellow Vizsla owners. If it is for a week or less we will take in their dog in exchange to watch ours. We have done it a couple times with good success.

The other thing I have done is put Bailey in field dog training camp with a professional trainer during periods when we were gone.

We are doing that now for a motor home trip we are taking. Bailey gets some bird work and boarding while Chloe is coming with us.

The difference in a "kennel" and a bird dog training "boot camp" is quite different. One is a cell and one is a learning experience.

Chloe and Bailey have never spent a night in a kennel in five years.

My .02

RBD


----------



## chris (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, we are starting to look around different 'holiday homes', with our last dog (an Old English) she was quite easy to place, but this young man is so different it is more taxing to feel happy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I either send mine to the trainers or have someone stay at my home and take care of them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You might check with the breeder (if it's not a rescue). There were two things our breeder was very clear about. Don't kennel and don't give him up to anyone else. In either case take him to her. She even had a previous "customers" dog their when we went the first time that she was watching.


----------

